# Are you or your family going to Thailand this winter?



## Bangkok_TV

ARE YOU TRAVELLING TO OR PASSING THROUGH BANGKOK THIS WINTER?
THEN A BRAND NEW TV SHOW WANTS TO HEAR FROM YOU!

Are you planning to move to Thailand this winter? Maybe your family or loved ones are coming to visit you? Are you going travelling or on an exciting holiday? 

Have you booked to have medical or dental treatment in Thailand? Are you arriving for seasonal or permanent work? Perhaps you are planning charity work or fundraising in Asia? 

Whatever your reason for visiting, KEO North wants to speak to you for a new series it is making.

If you or someone you know is travelling to Bangkok between December 2013 and March 2014 then we'd like to hear from you. 

If you would like more information please email us at 
(Contacting the team does not commit you to taking part in the series.)
The information that we take from you will be collected by KEO Films and the broadcaster, your information will not be shared with or passed onto any third parties.


----------

